# SO Promotion for Marware Speaker for $10



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On your SO Fire or perhaps other SO device, at least on both of my HDXs, there is a promotion to get a Marware Upsurge Rechargable Speaker for $10. This is not a bluetooth speaker, it connects via the 3.5mm headphone jack.

Click on the SO, and you'll get a chance to "Redeem Offer." It'll tell you the promotional credit was applied to your account and to check your email. If you want it, best bet is to tap on the Shop Now that appears on that screen.

I didn't get any emails after redeeming it on my 7". And I couldn't remember quite what it was called. But when I went to my 8.9", it said "this offer has already been redeemed." and there was a Shop Now button. So I clicked on that and it took me to the speaker. It comes in different colors, I bought the black, normally $24.99. I went to my cart and picked "change payment options" and the promotion was there and was already checked. So I got it for $10 and actually used some points for the $10 so it was free for me.

I use a speaker like this a lot, and the plug in is much simpler than pairing to bluetooth, which I also do, depending on where I am and what is charged. 

Below, a pic of the SO on my SO tab and the screen you get when you tap on the SO. 


















There are a LOT of SOs right now, but several of them are just ads, no savings in price.

Betsy

Sent from my KFire HDX8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

How would I get this for that price without having an hdx yet.  I looked it up on Amazon and nothing is mentioned about an SO.  Is there a specific code or link without going through the kindle hdx?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if it is available outside of a special offer, Sheila.  Do you have special offers on any device? I do think Amazon has returned to having some SOs that are available only as SOs, but don't know if this is one.

If someone has seen this outside a SO, let us know.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy!  I may have seen this, but it doesn't look familiar.  I just ordered..  hmm, I missed the color choices.  Anyway, it also gave me a $2 MP 3 credit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I missed the color choices too.  I meant to mention that, sorry!  And yes, I got a $2 MP3 credit.  Off to spend...

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I have SO on my other fires but don't know how to access them if they aren't the ones that show up on the lock screen.  Is there a way to access them from the fire even if they aren't showing up?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, as far as I can recall, even from the original Fire, there's been an Offers tab as the last one on the right.  You may have to swipe the tabs to the left to see it.  Swipe across the tabs that say Apps, Books, Music, Videos, etc.

Once it's visible, tap on Offers and you should see all the currently available offers.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Well Betsy, I guess it is true that you learn something everyday.  I have had the fires since they first came out and NEVER realized that was there.  Next question.  Do I have to buy this from my kindle to get the discount or can I go on my laptop and have the discount applied?  Also will the special price work for multiple speakers?  I thought that would make a great stocking stuffer for my 4 kids and well as myself.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

How do you get the adds to refresh? I do not see this speaker...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, as far as I can recall, even from the original Fire, there's been an Offers tab as the last one on the right. You may have to swipe the tabs to the left to see it. Swipe across the tabs that say Apps, Books, Music, Videos, etc.
> 
> Once it's visible, tap on Offers and you should see all the currently available offers.
> 
> Betsy


You have to redeem the offer from your Fire to get the promotional credit applied to your account. Once the credit is applied, you should be able to purchase from your computer. But you can only get one credit.

Note that the different colors are different prices. The black is the most expensive.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> How do you get the adds to refresh? I do not see this speaker...


Other than doing a sync, I'm not sure there's any way to separately refresh the special offers.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Other than doing a sync, I'm not sure there's any way to separately refresh the special offers.
> 
> Betsy


Still dont see it... ust have missed it I guess. Ah well... not really interested in it, just trying to figure out if I have "current" SOs or not.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You have to redeem the offer from your Fire to get the promotional credit applied to your account. Once the credit is applied, you should be able to purchase from your computer. But you can only get one credit.
> 
> Note that the different colors are different prices. The black is the most expensive.
> 
> Betsy


I redeemed from my kindle but then I went on my laptop and got the discount on all six of the speakers that I ordered. 6 of these for $60 with free shipping. Thanks a lot for pointing this out Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> I redeemed from my kindle but then I went on my laptop and got the discount on all six of the speakers that I ordered. 6 of these for $60 with free shipping. Thanks a lot for pointing this out Betsy.


Really? Cool! I take it back. Well done, Sheila!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> I redeemed from my kindle but then I went on my laptop and got the discount on all six of the speakers that I ordered. 6 of these for $60 with free shipping. Thanks a lot for pointing this out Betsy.


The one pic shows a bunch of my other SOs if you want to compare.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

The offer is there VydorScope because I just took advantage of it.  The SO's were in a different order than Betsy's but it is there.  I have been considering buying a bullet speaker but this will do just fine and maybe better.  This will be great stocking stuffers for my 4 grown kids.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

They hate me I guess.  

I think I have all the others from Besty's image... just not that one (and in different sort order).


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, I would have ordered more than one..for a friend.. but just got one black one.  I did go look at the other colors and while some are ok, I think black will be just fine.

And that offer is no longer showing on my Fire HD


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the Fushia color, but if the only way to charge this speaker is through a computer & not the wall, I'm giving it as a present.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Wow, I would have ordered more than one..for a friend.. but just got one black one. I did go look at the other colors and while some are ok, I think black will be just fine.
> 
> And that offer is no longer showing on my Fire HD


That's what I decided about the colors, Seamonkey. And once you've redeemed the offer (added the credit to your account), the offer disappears. At least it did that from mine, too. You can only redeem it once. I tried it from my other Fire and it told me I had already redeemed it.



Toby said:


> I got the Fushia color, but if the only way to charge this speaker is through a computer & not the wall, I'm giving it as a present.


It's got a USB connector; no reason why you couldn't use a USB wall charger. In fact, Amazon recommends bundling it with one of their chargers.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Betsy.  I just used this SO for a gift for my grandson, he asked for speakers for Christmas.  Got the black one but did look at the other colors.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All..

I'm confused..as usual...nothing new.  Are you talking about Kindles with SO's exclusively or all Kindles? I have the Kindle Fire 8.9 HD (not the new one..yet..lol) without the offers. So, if you paid extra to not be distracted by the SO's it comes with, you don't get the offers at all? Kind of your good news/bad news? Thanks for help..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Since the Keyboard kindle, you've been able to opt to get special offers.  With the Keyboard, they were only sold without but you could opt in via MYK

The Touch, basic Kindles, PWs, and Fires have all been sold with the option of with or without 'special offers'.  "WITH" is cheaper as the cost of the device is subsidized by the advertisers.  

In all cases, though, you can go to MYK after you have your device and there's a place where you can opt OUT of special offers.  You have to pay the price difference at that point, and then it will be as though you never had them at all.  

At any time, you can go BACK to MYK and turn them on again. And then off again. Etc. Ad infinitum.

If you paid for no SOs in the first place, you can still turn them on later, but don't get any money back.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone received and tried the speaker??

Mine will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I received my Marware Upsurge Speaker today.  Pretty cool.  I got the black one.

It weighs just under 6 ounces and comes with a 3.5 mm jack cable that connects to the earphone port on your device.  It also comes with a mini USB cable that you can connect to the DC 5V port on the speaker and into a wall connector.  It has an On Off switch and a green light that comes on when it is on.  You twist the two parts slightly - counter-clockwise on the top.  They separate by about 3/8 of an inch.

Sound is good.  (Good enough for me, I'm no audiophile.  But it's pretty loud.)

It came with enough charge to use out of the box, er, clamshell.  (Scissors recommended.)

It has a narrow volume range, narrower than the Fire.  Having the Fire volume lower than half, not much volume out of the speaker; I think this is because of the Fire thinks it is outputting to earphones.  Full volume is pretty loud.

I'm pleased.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad to hear it Betsy since I ordered 6 of those babies.  Mine aren't due for delivery until the 10 though.  One heck of a deal.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Very cute.. mine arrived..  funny that they package it in the dreaded clamshell, but then the little box inside encourages you to recycle that.

This may not be as useful as I'd like it to be since I don't usually use my  Fire at a traditional desk,  but it mostly works well.  There may be a problem with the headphone port or with the port in the speaker or with the cable.. but it takes getting both settled in just right or there is static.  But when it is seated well and not moved, it sounds very nice.  You can have it on a charger while it is attached to the fire as well.

I had previously bought a small speaker at Rite Aid and I got less sound from that than I did from my Fire (not sure if that was Original but think it was my current HD) so I took it back.  Maybe it was the port?

I'll see how things work when my 4G arrives.

I think the black color is a good choice, so I'm happy that was the default in my case.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Sounds great. I should get mine on Thurs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Very cute.. mine arrived.. funny that they package it in the dreaded clamshell, but then the little box inside encourages you to recycle that.
> 
> This may not be as useful as I'd like it to be since I don't usually use my Fire at a traditional desk, but it mostly works well. There may be a problem with the headphone port or with the port in the speaker or with the cable.. but it takes getting both settled in just right or there is static. But when it is seated well and not moved, it sounds very nice. You can have it on a charger while it is attached to the fire as well.
> 
> ...


Do you have another device you can test it on? An iDevice or MP3 player? Or an eInk Kindle with audio? Could help you isolate the problem.... Mine is working fine.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I do have some Kindles, have to charge them up, I guess..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey, 

I did hear some static with my 8.9" that I didn't hear with my 7", so it may have something to do with how the 3.5mm jack sits.  

A couple of notes.

There is a red light on the front of the speaker that comes on when charging (I charged mine from the wall).  It goes off, apparently, when the device is fully charged.  At least, mine did.

And the 3.5mm to 3.5mm jack cable that comes with it is about a foot long.  You can get longer ones through Amazon or Radio Shack.  I had one I'd been using with my iDevices that is 4 feet long so I can reach to a speaker on a counter and still use the iPad.

And the box that the cords come in says "Made for Kindle."

Betsy

Sent from my KFire HDX8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got my HDX 4G today and the static is still there when anything moves.  Sitting still, everything is fine.  Sounds great.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I just got my Marware Speakers.  Love it!  I have tested it with my hdx, hd. and original fire and my ipod and all sound great.  I ordered the beautiful purple for myself.  I ordered an additional 5 in silver for stocking stuffers for my kids and their spouses.  This was a great deal.  Thank you Betsy for pointing it out to us.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Those will be super stocking stuffers!!  Even with the static problem, the sound from mine is quite nice.


----------

